# "Deception" Challenge Winners



## Chesters Daughter

After yet another very close race that remained a nail biter right up until the very end, we have ourselves a three-way tie. The ladies owned this one, so kindly join us in putting our hands together to congratulate each of our winners for their stunning submissions. And the victorious pieces are:

*Duplicity *by *Nellie*

*Interlocking Triangles* by *astroannie*

*Drivers Ed 101* by *Gumby*

Each of the ladies will receive this month's Laureate Award, and Nellie will also receive a one month free FoWF subscription. The selection for our next prompt is in their capable hands collectively.



Kudos to all three of you very talented ladies for your wonderfully penned pieces, each of which deserved to win! And for turning a boring Thursday night into something special, this one's for you:

[video=youtube;LjG7-5kbevo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjG7-5kbevo[/video]


I am currently woot wooting in your honor!


----------



## musichal

Congratulations Nellie, astroannie and Gumby!  Well done, lovely ladies!


----------



## rcallaci

I'm quite happy with these marvelous results congrats to all- I Loves all three of these piece- I laughed hard with astro's-loved it- short poem mastery-Nellies was a pure delight to read and gumbys I bit my lip and said dang!- great poems all


----------



## Firemajic

:applause::applause::applause:  Congratulations Nellie, annie and Gumby... The ladies of WF ruled this month!!!! Poetic grace, beauty and humor.... That's HOT!!!!! Fabulous!


----------



## Gumby

Thank you all, and congratulations Nellie and J-Mag! I will leave the choosing of the prompt in your capable hands.


----------



## Nellie

Thank-You all for choosing me as one. This is a first for me, so I am honored. Congratulations to Gumby and Annie.


----------



## Chesters Daughter

Nellie said:


> Thank-You all for choosing me as one. This is a first for me, so I am honored. Congratulations to Gumby and Annie.



Oh boy, my big bad. I'd thought for sure you'd snagged a Laureate before, please forgive me, love. I should have researched. That said, extra special congrats! I'm sure the is the first of many!


----------



## Phil Istine

Wow!  Three winners.  Quite appropriate really I suppose as there were five that I found hard to split.
Congratulations


----------



## PiP

Hey, congratulations! All three poems are good so I'm please to see three winners!


----------



## aj47

Congrats to Nellie and Gumby!  And thanks to everyone who took the time to read and vote.


----------



## -xXx-

^what they said!
there are so many gifted writers in these forums.
the quality and level of participation is inspiring.
I'm pretty sure this is going to be a reading
opportunity I plan my calendar around.

Congrats ladies!
Excellent topic!
Fantastic diversity in presentation!
...and readers/voters...
well, it's much harder to pick 3
than one would think!

*looks forward to new topic, too*


----------



## inkwellness

Congratulations Nellie, Astroannie, and Gumby. Well done!


----------



## escorial

well done


----------

